
Diet and health. What can you believe: or does bacon kill you? - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/diet-and-health-what-can-you-believe-or-does-bacon-kill-you
======
cdvonstinkpot
Even at that price, bacon's sooo worth it. :-)

